# Can't install git with SSLeay.so missing



## samsamwan9090 (Nov 27, 2014)

With FreeBSD 10, when I tried to install git from the port, it stops with the following errors:

```
Files found in blib/arch: installing files in blib/lib into architecture dependent library tree
Installing /usr/ports/security/p5-Net-SSLeay/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16/mach/auto/Net/SSLeay/SSLeay.bs
/usr/bin/strip /usr/ports/security/p5-Net-SSLeay/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.16/auto/Net/SSLeay/SSLeay.so
/usr/bin/strip: '/usr/ports/security/p5-Net-SSLeay/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.16/auto/Net/SSLeay/SSLeay.so': No such file
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/p5-Net-SSLeay
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/p5-Net-SSLeay
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/p5-IO-Socket-SSL
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/p5-IO-Socket-SSL
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/mail/p5-Net-SMTP-SSL
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/git
*** Error code 1
```

Could anyone show me how to correct this issue? I'd very much appreciate any help or suggestion. Thanks and best regards.

Sam


----------



## talsamon (Nov 28, 2014)

If I try, I got this error:


```
===>  Registering installation for p5-Net-SSLeay-1.66_1
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/security/p5-Net-SSLeay/work/stage/usr/local/./usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.18/auto/Net/SSLeay/.packlist): No such file or directory
*** Error code 74
```

I do in the port: `rm -rf *` and `portsnap extract security/p5-Net-SSLeay`. After this it works.


----------



## samsamwan9090 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thank you for your suggestion, but it still produces the same error.


----------



## samsamwan9090 (Nov 28, 2014)

My error is:

```
/usr/bin/strip /usr/ports/security/p5-Net-SSLeay/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.16/auto/Net/SSLeay/SSLeay.so
/usr/bin/strip: '/usr/ports/security/p5-Net-SSLeay/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.16/auto/Net/SSLeay/SSLeay.so': No such file
```


----------



## talsamon (Nov 28, 2014)

What I don't understand is that security/p5-Net-SSLeay is no dependency of devel/git.

```
[cmd]pkg info -d git[/cmd]
git-2.1.2_1:
   expat-2.1.0_1
   p5-Authen-SASL-2.16_1
   p5-Net-SMTP-SSL-1.01_3
   python27-2.7.8_6
   perl5-5.18.4_7
   p5-Error-0.17022_1
   curl-7.39.0
   p5-subversion-1.8.10_3
   p5-Term-ReadKey-2.32_1
   gettext-0.18.3.1_1
   cvsps-2.1_1
   p5-MIME-Base64-3.14_1
```


----------



## talsamon (Nov 28, 2014)

Okay, my error - it's one from security/p5-IO-Socket-SSL. I think you did not properly update perl5.16 to perl5.18.


----------



## kpa (Nov 28, 2014)

Today's UPDATING file has few entries concerning the Perl ports:


```
20141127:
  AFFECTS: users of lang/perl5.*
  AUTHOR: mat@FreeBSD.org

  There was a nasty bug introduced in the update below, it was introduced in
  svn revision 373476 and corrected in 373485.  If you get errors looking like
  this one:

  ===>   Registering installation for p5-Params-Util-1.07_1 as automatic
  pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Params-Util/work/stage/usr/local/./usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.16/auto/Params/Util/.packlist): No such file or directory
  *** [fake-pkg] Error code 74

  You will have to wipe your ports tree clean.  If using portsnap, with:

    portsnap extract

  If using subversion:

    svn revert -R

20141127:
  AFFECTS: users of lang/perl5.*
  AUTHOR: mat@FreeBSD.org

  The .packlist files are back, if you upgraded all your p5- ports yesterday
  and need them, you will need to reinstall them again, see yesterday's update
  for instructions.
```


----------



## talsamon (Nov 28, 2014)

You have a version mismatch. perl5.16 has no SSLeay.so. I have installed perl5.16 and perl5.18:

```
locate SSLeay.so
/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.18/auto/Crypt/SSLeay/SSLeay.so
/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.18/auto/Net/SSLeay/SSLeay.so
/usr/ports/security/p5-Net-SSLeay/work/Net-SSLeay-1.66/blib/arch/auto/Net/SSLeay/SSLeay.so
/usr/ports/security/p5-Net-SSLeay/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.18/auto/Net/SSLeay/SSLeay.so
```
Try, recompile/reinstall perl5.18 and `portmaster p5-\*`.


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 28, 2014)

talsamon said:


> You try have a version mismatch. perl5.16 has no SSLeay.so.


I have p5-Net-SSLeay installed with Perl 5.16. I guess it just depends on the perl version in use when building it.


----------



## talsamon (Nov 28, 2014)

The perl5.14,16,18 were updated in the last 24 hours four or five times, have a look at this.


----------



## Kamolpat (Feb 2, 2015)

I face the same problem with you. Solution that I do make as Mr. Talsamon recommended.
1. `pkg delete perl5.16xxxxx` (if you have apachexx, it will remove this package too. I use FreeBSD 10.1)
2. `make clean` on port /usr/ports/lang/perl5.16
3. new install on perl5.18
4. make test by install on /usr/ports/security/p5-Net-SSLeay: `>/usr/ports/security/p5-NetSSLeay>make install && make clean`
If it is OK, then back to install the package that you prefer.


----------

